# What's your favorite precious metal?



## Lou (Jan 9, 2008)

Mine's osmium. Beautiful blue color, amazingly dense.


----------



## Irons (Jan 9, 2008)

Not because it's valuable but because it is one of the most ancient of Elements, being derived from Silver isotopes going to Palladium then to Rhodium via isotope decay. There is only one isotope of Rhodium.

Scientists use the Palladium/Rhodium isotope ratios to calculate the age of meteorites. Those with the highest Rodium content are the oldest. They estimate that there have been at least five 'Big Bang' collapses of the Universe based on the age of certain Meteorites.

Naturally occuring Rhodium is very ancient.


----------



## usaman65 (Jan 9, 2008)

silver is my fav. it is soft and very matalic.

hey guys what does iridum go for nowadays?


----------



## Noxx (Jan 9, 2008)

For me it's gold.
I love it's shining sunshine colour 
But I never had or refined other precious metals than silver (and gold).
Maybe this summer I'll get my hands on some...


----------



## Lou (Jan 9, 2008)

Iridium is about 450 an oz. but it's hard to find, and even harder to refine. 

Rhodium is neat stuff, a lot of it comes from either Russia or South Africa, the rest comes from that very decay process you mentioned--it is extracted out of spent nuclear fuel rods.


----------



## lmills148 (Jan 9, 2008)

as long as it shines..


----------



## Silver (Jan 10, 2008)

Mine is silver.


----------



## jimdoc (Jan 10, 2008)

I like the PGM's. I wouldn't turn down any gold,
but I always liked the platinum group because
of the rarity and challenge. There is so much gold
jewelry out there it makes it seem less of a rarity.
Jim


----------



## flankdrive04 (Jul 3, 2008)

My favourite is 'unobtainium', but can't seem to find any?

:twisted:


----------



## SapunovDmitry (Jul 3, 2008)

Silver, cause it is most widely used of all PM's.


----------



## markqf1 (Jul 3, 2008)

Mmmm, ...?
I have found gold to be pretty easy to deal with , chemically that is.
These pgm's give me a fit.
This rhodium is as about the hardest thing to contend with , I've ever saw.
It has to be the noblest of the noblest.

Not to mention, the most expensive!

As it is, gold is worth roughly 1 tenth what rhodium is.

Need I say more.  

Mark


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 4, 2008)

Noxx said:


> For me it's gold.
> I love it's shining sunshine colour



We should all keep in mind that aside from copper, gold is unique in that it is the only element that we all recognize as a metal that is not white, or silver in color. I vote for gold, which I found to be very easy to process. 

Harold
edit: corrected comment. No change in message.


----------



## yvonbug (Jul 4, 2008)

*GOLD,GOLD,GOLD!!!*


----------



## Rag and Bone (Jul 6, 2008)

Gold has a mystique unlike any other metal. I've come to like all metals that can turn a dollar. I guess metal's like beer, they're all good if you get enough of it. :wink:


----------



## Gotrek (Jul 7, 2008)

I prefer the look of silver over all others.


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 9, 2008)

Platinum ! Just perfect


----------



## Seamus (Aug 22, 2008)

If the precious metal is in my possession then it's one of my favorite PM. It's like the pickup truck I drive. If it falls out of favore then it's time for a trade. My favorite woman, Ofcource, my wife. I might flirt but my wife knows who I come home with. Gold is still exciting to find as much as it was the first time I found some. My favorite food in moderation is good right done to the last bite. Sorry for beating this subject down to the ground, But prospecting is so much fun.


----------



## istari9 (Aug 23, 2008)

I would have to say Gold as well! When I found that first nugget under a rock I was lost to the fever of more, more, more... I just want more! GOLD!

 Ray


----------



## viacin (Oct 3, 2008)

ha ha, no one likes Rhenium. Poor Rhenium


----------



## Noxx (Oct 3, 2008)

And Ruthenium...


----------



## viacin (Oct 4, 2008)

ya, but Ruthenium is a ho. :shock:


----------



## Lou (Oct 4, 2008)

I like rhenium and ruthenium. Ruthenium is nice--makes a great hardening agent for platinum.

Rhenium is very pretty but hard to melt. It's also a little more reactive than I like.


----------



## jimdoc (Oct 4, 2008)

I like all the PGM's and I consider rhenium to be a part of them now.
I have an ounce of both of these metals in my collection, and also a
ring made of rhenium. Still looking to add iridium and osmium to my
collection. Jim


----------



## Lou (Oct 6, 2008)

A ring made of rhenium?! PHOTOS PLEASE!

That would be most impressive, as rhenium can't be cast, it would need to be machined.


Lou


----------



## jimdoc (Oct 6, 2008)

Lou,
I will post a photo tomorrow when I get home from work.
The seller said it was EDM'd from a rod, and that it can't
be drilled. I was a bit sceptical but took a chance with it.
The specific gravity checks out really close to what it should
by a quick check. Everybody I show it to thinks its platinum
from the density. Who would really guess it was rhenium
anyway? Jim


----------



## jimdoc (Oct 7, 2008)

Lou,
Here are some pics.
Jim


----------



## Lou (Oct 7, 2008)

The ring impresses me so much. It is very beautiful.

Pity you paid the markup on those metals!

I'm fairly sure you got those buttons off of Theo Gray and/or Max Whitby.


Maybe with permission from my friend, I can post pictures of his PGM collection to blow all of your minds!!! 

He's got some multi hundred gram rhenium paper weights!


----------



## Husker (Oct 7, 2008)

Lou said:


> He's got some multi hundred gram rhenium paper weights!



Not to do this in to light of a manner, but damn, think of walking into an estate sale of someone like that.

"One box, with some books, book ends, and a few paperweights" $5.00

Jim.


----------



## jimdoc (Oct 7, 2008)

Lou,
The ring I got for $100 off Ebay, it weighs 11.1 grams.
I would like to add Ir and Os to my collection, but like
you say, the markup is crazy on them. If you ever come
across any at a reasonable price let me know.
I think it was Max I got them from if he is the one in the UK.
I for one would love to see any pictures of others collections 
if you could post them. 
Jim


----------



## Lou (Oct 8, 2008)

I'll ask his permission next time I chat with him. His collection is vast and marvelous with hundreds of thousands of dollars worth of the PGM.

That would be Max Whitby then.

I see all of the PGMs on a weekly basis. I have several hundred grams of Re, Pd, Pt at the moment and lesser quantities of the other metals.

Most Os I have stays as sponge or is made into its dioxide like iridium.

I'm willing to sell it under market price on an ounce or so. Problem is, I sell sponge--not metal shot. I can get it melted into a large chunk or pellets but if you're looking to do that, then maybe I can work a special deal with a friend of mine.

Os will be of higher purity ( 4N+); my Ir is usually about ~99,9% but I can always repurify it if needed.


----------



## jimdoc (Oct 9, 2008)

Lou,
If you PM me a list of what you have with prices for 
different amounts I will let you know what I can afford
right know. Sponge is OK. It will probably only be an ounce
of one, or if you put together a set with smaller amounts
of each that would be cool for now untill I can afford more.
Jim


----------



## Lou (Jun 24, 2019)

Jim,

Crazy thing is now that ten years later, I've made EDM cut rings like that out of Ru, Ir, Os, and Re. Funny how one goes from learning to purify the metals, to making them into things...


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jun 24, 2019)

Lou said:


> Jim,
> 
> Crazy thing is now that ten years later, I've made EDM cut rings like that out of Ru, Ir, Os, and Re. Funny how one goes from learning to purify the metals, to making them into things...


That's where the money is! 8) 

Dave


----------

